# First Injection



## Swacka (Feb 18, 2012)

Just started my cycle last Wednesday and am injecting 250ml every 3 days. I weighed in at 169.4 on day one and will update my progress every week. Any input is appreciated as this is my first cycle and therefore a learning experience


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

A few quick questions:

-how long is your cycle?
-what A.I are you running
-what does your pct look like?


----------



## Swacka (Feb 18, 2012)

8 weeks, aromasin, and nolvadex


----------



## bigbenj (Feb 18, 2012)

What are you running?

I'm assuming Test E or C. 8 weeks is just when it gets good. I'd shoot for ten, if you have the means of grabbing another bottle.


----------



## Swacka (Feb 19, 2012)

my bad totally forgot to add my chose ha. but I'm running sus 250 and i could probably grab another bottle and add up to 4 more weeks if needed. but since its my first cycle i wasn't sure if going past 8 weeks was a good idea?


----------



## Swacka (Feb 22, 2012)

its been 1 week since my first injection and my weight is up to 171.9. I weigh myself in the morning around 9 am bc i play basketball from 8 to 9. I definitely feel more solid and want to rip the weights off the rack. Im sure some is placebo affect but I'm login it.


----------



## spartan1 (Feb 22, 2012)

I think most of what you are feeling is the placebo effect at this point. You said Sus and it does have small amounts of prop and other fast acting test but you would have to be doing a lot per shot to feel those compounds. But I will say 750 will work you are just going to have to be patient and wait till about wk 4-5 at least that when I start to feel it, and it will get progressively  better every wk after that up to about wk 10.


----------



## Swacka (Feb 29, 2012)

its been 2 weeks since my first injection and my weight has increased 5lbs overall and 2.5lbs since my weigh in last wednesday. its weird that my weight has increased by exactly 2.5lbs each week but I'm not complaining at all. my plan has been to increase each one of my lifts by 5lbs every week to ensure i don't plateau at any point and give my muscle the resistance necessary to grow and strengthen. loving it!


----------



## Swacka (Mar 7, 2012)

today marks exactly 3 weeks since i started my cycle. i now weigh 176.4 and gain about 2 lbs throughout the day. my strength is ridiculous and i feel like id rather lift than do anything else, its always on my mind. my girlfriend told me i look "thicker" and that "this is the biggest I've ever seen you," which feels great. obviously other people are noticing bc I've had homies in the gym tell me I'm "looking solid" as well. my appetite seems to have no limit, i am always hungry and after i eat I'm smiling cause i know that i am growing like never before. i have not only been throwing around tons of weight in the gym but i have been focusing on using the correct form, which would typically make the lifts harder, but like ronnie coleman said, its all "lightweight" right now. very satisfied and eager to see how disgusting i can get hahahaha


----------



## Swacka (Mar 14, 2012)

So my weight has increased tremendously, I felt like iI was looking huge and my girlfriend tells me every day how much bigger I look so I figured since I feel huge and she keeps mentioning it that I must be doing something right. So I decided to weigh myself on monday at 10 am. I weighed in at 182. 6, however I had already participated in a few activities. I had a bagel and cream cheese at 730 am then had basketball class (actually played 3 games) from 8 to 9 then lifted legs and had 2 scoops of whey with water and a simple carb shake right after. I kept all that in mind and knew that 182.6 wasn't very accurate as my true weight. So this morning (wednesday march 14) I weighed in at 177. 177 is much more legit considering I only had a bagel at 730 then walked to the gym and weighed in before I did anything else. 
- A few things I've noticed:
1- My strength has increased a ridiculous amount
2- My skin is quite a bit more oily than normal
3- I get irritated/annoyed by things quicker. This is not to be confused with aggression b/c my aggressiveness is the same as before, its just that the amount of time it takes for something to get on my nerves is much shorter.
4- I almost feel like I look leaner as well as bigger. This may be due to the fact that my diet is very clean, I am doing an hour of cardio twice a week, or that since I was lean to begin with, the definition I've lost isn't noticeable b/c my overall size has increased enough to keep the cuts I had. 
5- Also (it may just be a placebo effect since I know I have to eat big), but my appetite seems to have increased a lot since I started my cycle.


----------



## Swacka (Mar 31, 2012)

Sorry y'all that its been a little while since my last post. went on vacation and forgot. Anyways, last monday i weighed in at 185 but it was about noon and i had already eaten and other things. So i weighed myself again wednesday morning at my gym like i have been since the beginning and weighed in at 182.1. As you can see, my overall weight has increased 12.7 lbs since day one. My strength is still ridiculous and i am going to keep pushing it every single time. I am eating like a beast and am always hungry. Idk if the side effect of low libido is supposed to be happening now or after my cycle but as of now I'm banging like a champ lol. My girl has been loving it and I'm always wanting it. So clearly no problems yet. My goal on bench has always been 315 and so my next time doing chest, i am going to try and get it. I did incline bench a couple days ago and put up 225 for 3x12 then did incline flys 3x12. After that i did flat bench at 225 3x12. Given all that, i feel if i start with flat and quickly rep up to 315 that i may get it.


----------



## stfuandliftbtch (Apr 1, 2012)

How old are you? When you bench do you go all the way down? pics? videos? nothing?


----------



## Swacka (Apr 3, 2012)

I am 23 and when i do incline i only go down until my elbows are a little past 90 degrees and when i do flat i go down til the bar is about 2 inches from my chest. I don't go all the way down bc i feel like it puts too much stress on my shoulders. I know its a lot different doing bench on a smith machine but thats what i used last time i did chest bc i was by myself and hadn't ever tried 3 plates...but anyways, I put on 3 plates which would be 315 on a normal bench and repped out 6 for flat bench. I will post a picture within the next few days


----------



## thomaslop08 (Apr 17, 2012)

hey good job, any pics  or video


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 12, 2018)

So, awkward experience for me!


----------



## Derek Wilson (Feb 19, 2018)

I am waiting for a pic.


----------



## bomb_r2 (Feb 21, 2018)

If dudes pinnng 250ml each time it?s safe to say he has a saline drip from the hospital


----------



## Derek Wilson (Apr 2, 2018)

Put a video link if you have


----------

